# Hellraiser Pinhead Costume Life-sized



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

"Come to Hell Jason."



The monsters and their creator.



"We heard you have candy?"


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats freak'n amazing!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks!  With the latex Morningside Sanitarium mask, also available now since I already have the silicone one and don't need two.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

The silicone mask looks so much better. Awesome costume.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks it looks better worn as silicone usually works better for skin, and conforms to your face. I have a big head but it still fits well. The latex one is more accurate due to copyright reasons but silicone just looked more realistic for wearing especially with characters that talk a lot and have a lot of mouth movement. I love both though.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjDip578Ou0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SpookySpookster (Oct 18, 2013)

that's really amazing. i like how the box just adds a really great touch of detail!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byGxuLOWm8I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Adding velcro to make the costume form fitting as it comes really baggy. Cutting holes and running a lace through to hang the weapons, and using flower pot hooks to hang them and spaced out with knots. Added fish hooks and cut off the sharp ends for safety.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds0Q0btxHkU


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

"You suffer beautifully."


----------



## the wee hag (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow I'm speechless! Thanks for sharing :0)


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks!  Lots more to come!


----------



## aengre (Nov 19, 2009)

Pinhead is one character I've been wanting to do, but haven't gotten to it yet. Looks awesome.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv9PFWZbX8Y&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

When I met my Wife, Jessica, she had just done a Pin Head make up, on Herself ! The pictures look so accurate! She was out & about that night and had to use the restroom. She walked in the Woman's restroom as Pin Head and a young girl was already in there! An unplanned, very uneasy situation now existed!
(Isn't this what Halloween memories are made of , little girl?) 
insert evil laughter here~


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Fantastic work on the detailing for the Pinhead costume . Using the Lemarchant box as an LED up light source was clever .


----------

